# Utility Tree worker killed in CT



## sweetjetskier (Jun 12, 2014)

Story from local ABC channel:


http://wtnh.com/2014/06/12/ny-man-dies-in-connecticut-tree-cutting-mishap/


----------



## Philthy (Jun 15, 2014)

Guy in the bucket was new to a 70', using a rope that was at least 20' short for the application, mind you there was a fresh 150' rope in his truck. He cuts a chunk of oak at least 2x the weight of the groundie, rope ran out on the guy, didn't have any wraps anywhere because the rope was already too short. Long story short he didn't let go, got lifted 10 feet, piece swung into him and knocked him unconscious, he dropped straight down and the piece landed on him. I heard today would have been his first Father's Day. Kiss the ones you love, and always break out the longer rope. You can argue about who's going to roll it up after the job gets done...


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2014)

That sounds just like a great way to get killed, but that info isn't in the news reports. How did you come by the inside information?

BTW: You'll never see me getting hoisted into the air by a log too heavy. I absolutely won't hang on, and I make sure I have the necessary wraps. I also make damn sure that I won't get tied up in the rope by accident, either. Every groundie should be taught this.


----------



## Philthy (Jun 19, 2014)

I used to work with said company and still stay somewhat close to some of the guys/the GF in that yard. Sat on storm for 11 hours with the guy who cut the piece, he seemed like a decent tree guy. I'm sure they're rushing because they're behind on the contract, but some things just can't be overlooked. 

I feel compelled to try and do something for his family. I never met him directly, but he was friends with my friends, and wasn't but a year younger than I am, with both of us being relatively new fathers. If anyone has any experience with this kind of situation, any advice would be appreciated. 

Stay safe out there fellas!!


----------



## chevybob (Jun 19, 2014)

I feel a lot of tree accidents have been happening lately. Just last year another CT company who is local to me have a fatality while running a Teupen or however it's spelled lift. Big piece of wood came down the wrong way took the lift down with the guy.


----------



## arathol (Jun 28, 2014)

Trees Inc was doing line clearance for the power company. A few days after this accident, another crew from the same company was too near the tracks (on the tracks actually) and the truck got hit by an Amtrack commuter train. 4 injured on the train, one in the truck. The company has since been fired by the power company.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 28, 2014)

Life is hard, never soft, grow it long, shave it off,,Van Halen.
Jeff


----------



## swera (Oct 28, 2014)

Probably a good idea. Notice how the majority of fatalities are "crush" injuries? Everybody figures that if they wear enough PPE that they'll be bullet proof. PPE is good, it helps prevent a lot of saw injuries and minor head bumps but notice how few injuries are from the saw itself.
That's not to say a saw won't bite, it sure as hell will. But too many people with more enthusiasm than actual experience forget about the weight and force and sudden movement of logs. A little reminder never hurts.


----------

